# how long do they stay in the egg



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a couple of eggs from my auratus. one looks to be about 13- 15 days old and the other 3 about a week, then I have 4 more that have been there since friday. I read the tadpole care sheet but it didnt really say how long it takes them to come out of the egg. I realize that it probably varies from frog to frog and with temp and such but just a general idea would be ok.. Just want to make sure I start to worry at the right time if the one doesnt bust out of the egg soon. And I want to make sure i got seperate cups ready fro the tads so nobody gets eaten. 
Thank you advance


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

typically anywhere from 12-16 days. You can cut them out of the egg very carefully with a razorblade if they have absorbed the thin red gill like veins or if the egg has collapsed around them and it seems like they can't break free.

once they are out of the egg place them in their rearing container and begin feeding them 3 days later.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

well his little gill things are gone and the eggs does look a little flatter than it did. Can I ask how you help him out of the egg


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Use a new, sterile, razor blade to cut the sack. When you cut it, it will deflate around the tad. From there, you can use the corner of the razor (or anything else you thing will work) to help nudge it out of the sack. This isn't an easy process as usually the sack is stubborn and won't open enough to let the tad out. You basically have to play with it till it works.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

here is a diagram as to exactly where to cut the egg with a razor. Cut straight down and back hard, starting at the center of the egg pulling outward with the blade between the tads tail and head that way when the egg is cut the tad (90% of the time) shoots out away from the egg and the egg case doesn't colapse around it.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Do they die in the eggs if they dont make it out in time?


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

They can, especially if the egg has colapsed around the tad and it isn't able to free itself. I suppose I cut about 30% of my tads out of the egg.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Good diagram Paul. I cut mine there and usually have issues with the tad getting stuck. Probably a lack of practice.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I think the trick is doing it fast enough. If you make the cut to slowly the egg case just gradualy collapses around the tad, however, when you cut it quick the pressure from the inside of the egg forces the tad out and away from the leftover membrane.

I'm going to see if I can make a video of this tonight since I do it a few times a week anyway.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I wonder why strong and healthy tadpoles would need assistance hatching out. Perhaps I'm missing something.

Bill


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Quite possibly. In my case it's that I am very bad with eggs. When 1 out of 20 eggs hatch something is wrong, genetics or technique. When it happens with different pairs, it points toward technique.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I dont think he made it but if it true about not being strong enough to get out of the egg then Im not going to worry too much
Then out of my nest bacth 2 of the 3 eggs went bad. Im hoping it isnt something i have dont wrong.
Knock on wood. so far so good with the next batch of 4.

Could he have been unable to hatch out from not having enough water in with the egg. The water was just touching the egg.

Hey defaced I may be going to the columbus show after all..Ill find out in the next few days


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Cool. Let me know and we can meet up.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

porkchop48 said:


> Could he have been unable to hatch out from not having enough water in with the egg. The water was just touching the egg.


Once the tadpole begins to straighten out it is close to hatching. At that point flood the dish or other receptacle to the point that the water is completely surrrounding/immersing the egg.

After addition of the water, if the eggs are covered with a lot of debris, i.e. frog poop, dirt, etc. you can gently swirl the water to knock some of it off. I find that this does not seem to be important....the tads will hatch regardless if they are meant to hatch.

Good luck with the latest clutch!

Bill


----------

